# API PROPER pH 7.0



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay. So I had this stuff for my old 30 gal tank. This tank, however, did not have plants. I tested my pH and it was way off the charts. So after I added the required dose, I remembered reading something on the warning label about plants. It states the following warning: *Not for use in aquariums containing live plants.* What I was wondering was; does anyone have any experience with stuff and live plants. Do I have to do another water change? Considering I just finished my water change, I want another water change to have to be my last resort. If I do have to do another water change again, do you think it would be possible to change the water in a couple days? Also, do you think there is a possibility that one dose will not harm the plants? Just a couple questions I had as I seek experience in the matter.

Thank you so much for you patience.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

If you look up the Henderson - Hasselbalch equation, the equation that describes the pH when a weak acid and its conjugate base are both present in solution. The word "buffer" is used to describe this solution, since it has the ability of being able to resist dramatic changes in pH upon addition of either a strong acid or a strong base. but there is a problem you will or should see right of the bat.

R


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Do what, what?? >.> 

I don't understand what you are trying to tell me! 

It really has nothing to do with the pH, rather more so the ingredients in API's PROPER pH 7.0, right?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

The buffer is most commonly prepared at pH 7 using monosodium phosphate and its conjugate base, disodium phosphate. 

R


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, so I was wrong. It is the pH buffer at 7.0 pH that is bad for plants?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Has nothing to do with pH of 7, it's how you get there monosodium phosphate, and disodium phosphate. I can make a buffer in the lab and land the pH anywhere between a pH of 3 to 12 doesn't mean it's good for you to use in your aquarium.

R


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I did a 90% water change anyway. Should I do another one tomorrow?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Your good, won't be enough left to do any harm
R


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I also squeezed out the filter to get most of it out. Turned the water white when I did that.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It do that if you have hard water
R


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

You should see my bathroom faucet. I don't think TLC and/or CLR would help and thing.


----------

